# I'm Making a vid, and need pics!



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Ok, so If i wanted to just make a normal vid, I would just go online and find some pics on google images or something. But, since this will nt be a normal one, and I feel like using HF members' pics, Im going to ask you guys! Ok, so I need pics of you and your horses/your horse. I'm tied between 2 songs, so I will ask for some for both. Here is what I need the pics to be of:
a smiling horse
someone laying on a standing horse
you galloping
dressage
barrel racing
bareback(jumping,riding,sitting, etc.,lol)
laying down horse with someone next to it.
^^ can be foals, mules, horses 

and.........(for anyone who doesnt have one of those kinds of pics):
just any pic of you and your horse together!

Pics will be used in a vid, credit will be given. Thanks!
EDIT
there are no formal rules1 this is just for fun! It doesnt have to be your horse,either!


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

me n carly cruising through the dam


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

This is what I have. Hope it helps.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

You can use these if you like...







































































Ok i better stop now...


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Too bad all I got are majestic Friesian photos and that's not on your list.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

^^ That works too, Rissa. i stated that it's just for fun, no formal rules.
ALSO
Majestic Horse with person standing next to it works well, and aloso I need a pick of someone knocking down a barrel of a jump,etc. Also somone ponying a horse,foal, and someone standing next to more than 1 horse. lol.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

any more?


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh me oh me, i will double post, but hold on  
Im sure i have a few


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I will just give you free rein with any of mine that you want to use. Here is the link to where they all are.

Pictures by smrobs - Photobucket


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

nice pics everyone! Well, smrobs, I need a pic of a person and horse. also a horses' eye, a newborn foal, and the rest of which I have posted. Keep those nice pics comin' everyone!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

thunderhooves said:


> nice pics everyone! Well, smrobs, I need a pic of a person and horse. also a horses' eye, a newborn foal, and the rest of which I have posted. Keep those nice pics comin' everyone!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

^ Rissa i love the last one with the blue eye where you can see .. you ! LOL


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

Sounds fun... All the pictures are great so far


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

smiling horses


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

heaps incoming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hold on

Bareback jumping + no tack


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Here's just some random ones!


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a mad vid too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i'll have to put it up- it's like a head cam!!

anyway

gallop










and som interesting ones of Polocrosse coz it doesn't seem many ppl compete in that














































Uh more stuff























































oh i should stop lol got carried away


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

lol. i need more! Keep them coming! I know you guys aren't the only ones on here that have pics of their horses! 
ALSO 
need a [ic of somones horse that died, like maybe an old one surrounded by a haze, I dunno!lol


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Come on western riders!


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

XivoShowjumper said:


> I have a mad vid
> 
> and som interesting ones of Polocrosse coz it doesn't seem many ppl compete in that


I LOVE POLOCROSSE!!!! lol :]


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

I found one of me galloping... We were running invisible barrels lol....


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

I got some sporting pics?



























What about western jumping?









or this?


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

I've got nocking a jump an eye and some good ones too
first girl is thelma she's barebackcowgirl99 then there is me on my horses gerrie is the red welsh angelsgrace the bay and crystals the paint and phoeinix is the massive chestnut lol


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Here are a few


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Here are some of mine!!


----------

